# Utilitaire anti pop-up pour MacOSX ?



## Paulus (29 Décembre 2004)

Existe-t-il un utilitaire anti pop-up *gratuit *pour MacOSX ? Si oui, lequel est le plus simple en même temps qu'efficace ?


----------



## doojay (29 Décembre 2004)

mais safari a déjà une fonction de blocage de pop up. Ou peut être que jee ne comprend pas ta question.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

Ben oui ça dépend du navigateur qu'il utilise


----------



## heliotrope (29 Décembre 2004)

cette fonctionnalité existe dans les préférences de tous les navigateurs dispo sur mac du moins ce que j'utilise : safari, firefox et camino 
mais j'imagine que c'est le cas de shiirra et omniweb


----------



## Paulus (30 Décembre 2004)

Non, j'utilise Internet Explorer. 
Pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas, la version de ce navigateur pour les PC dans la récente mise à jour de Windows XP (Service Pack2) inclut un anti pop-up. 

Ou alors il y en a un qui est inclu dans la Google ToolBar mais, là encore, cette barre d'outils de Google n'est disponible que pour les PC. 

Ceci dit, d'après ce que je peux déduire de vos réponses ci-haut, il n'existerait donc pas de logiciel anti pop-up gratuit que l'on pourrait télécharger sur le web et que l'on pourrait utiliser en naviguant avec Internet Explorer (?) dans MacOSX. 
Bien dommage.


----------



## doojay (31 Décembre 2004)

Paulus a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'utilise Internet Explorer.
> Pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas, la version de ce navigateur pour les PC dans la récente mise à jour de Windows XP (Service Pack2) inclut un anti pop-up.
> 
> Ou alors il y en a un qui est inclu dans la Google ToolBar mais, là encore, cette barre d'outils de Google n'est disponible que pour les PC.
> ...


Bine dommage pour les adeptes de microsoft explorer éffectivement mais ils ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à microsoft qui a décidé de stopper tous développement de son nav pour mac .


----------



## roro (31 Décembre 2004)

Paulus a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'utilise Internet Explorer.
> Pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas, la version de ce navigateur pour les PC dans la récente mise à jour de Windows XP (Service Pack2) inclut un anti pop-up.



IE n'est plus dév pour Mac.
Sinon, on est content de savoir qu'on peut surfer sans pop up sur IE sous Win...



			
				Paulus a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il y en a un qui est inclu dans la Google ToolBar mais, là encore, cette barre d'outils de Google n'est disponible que pour les PC.



la google toolbar existe pour Mac, utilisable dans firefox.





			
				Paulus a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, d'après ce que je peux déduire de vos réponses ci-haut, il n'existerait donc pas de logiciel anti pop-up gratuit que l'on pourrait télécharger sur le web et que l'on pourrait utiliser en naviguant avec Internet Explorer (?) dans MacOSX.
> Bien dommage.



Le meilleur conseil est d'abandonner IE qui n'est plus un navigateur d'avenir, surtout sur Mac.
Les 2 meilleures alternatives s'appellent firefox et safari. Pour ce qui t'intéresse, tous deux gèrent nativement le blocage des pop up.
Enfin, si tu tiens vraiment à utiliser encore IE, tu peux chercher sur macupdate s'il existe un soft qui fonctionne avec IE pour blquer les pop up. Il me semble que ça a existé.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2004)

Et Safari, disponible sur ton Mac inclut un anti-popup ET l'équivalent de la Google Toolbar!

Que demander de plus!

Sache également que même sur PC, des entreprises un tant soit peu sérieuse en matière de sécurité informatique, interdisent l'usage d'Internet Explorer au profit de FireFox


----------



## roro (31 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Et Safari, disponible sur ton Mac inclut un anti-popup ET l'équivalent de la Google Toolbar!



ne confonds pas la google toolbar avec le simple champ recherche google de safari ! La google toolbar en offre un peu plus (superflu pour moi mais pas pour certains), même si personnellement, celle de safari me suffit largement.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2004)

mouais;.. j'ai la google toolbar au boulot sur IE, franchement les plus ne sont pas extraordinaire quand même (bon OK on peut directement lancer la recherche d'images par exemple, ce que ne permet pas le simple champ de recherche. Pour le reste, PageRank, Nbre de popup bloqués... je ne peux pas dire que je m'en serve)


----------



## Paulus (6 Avril 2005)

Moi, dans la Google ToolBar, j'aime beaucoup le bouton "Monter" avec l'icône de dossier fléché. Ça permet de remonter directement dans l'adresse HTML (il y a même un menu déroulant qui permet d'avoir le choix de cliquer entre diverses étapes de remontée dans l'adresse). Car sinon il me faudrait sans cesse aller couper à l'aide de la souris dans la barre d'adresse. J'utilise ça assez souvent. L'anti pop-up inclu, je l'ai désactivé, car Windows XP dans sa mouture évoluée Service Pack 2 en inclut un très efficace et personnalisable (même si celui de la barre Google est très bien). La Google Toolbar permet également en un seul clic d'avoir des résultats directement dans la zone Actualité (l'équivalent des nouvelles sur Yahoo disons) et aussi me fait en un seul clic passer aux Outils linguistiques de Google, c'est-à-dire à son interface de traduction de plusieurs langues entre elles. J'aime assez aussi la fonction "Historique" avec les mots de la recherche s'inscrivant partout sur la barre d'adresse, ce qui permet de cliquer sur ceux-ci afin de voir où ils apparaissent dans les pages de résultats (mais peut-être que cette dernière fonction n'est pas exclusive à Google Toolbar).


----------



## Macounette (6 Avril 2005)

C'est dommage de garder IE sur Mac car c'est le navigateur le plus nul qui soit (dans sa version Mac). Essaie Safari et Firefox, et tu remarqueras la différence.  IE est resté figé dans le temps tandis que Safari et Firefox (sans parler des autres : Shiira, Omniweb, etc.) évoluent constamment et proposent donc des tas de fonctionnalités intéressantes.


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Avril 2005)

ma marotte préférée: shiira!!!!!!!la   :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Avril 2005)

Paulus a dit:
			
		

> Moi, dans la Google ToolBar, j'aime beaucoup le bouton "Monter" avec l'icône de dossier fléché. Ça permet de remonter directement dans l'adresse HTML (il y a même un menu déroulant qui permet d'avoir le choix de cliquer entre diverses étapes de remontée dans l'adresse).


Essaie pomme-clic dans le titre de la fenêtre (sous Safari et IE en tout cas)  
Ça marche aussi pour les fenêtres de fichiers dans les autres logiciels


----------



## minime (8 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Essaie pomme-clic dans le titre de la fenêtre (sous Safari et IE en tout cas)



Et dans (au moins) Firefox et Safari on peut remonter dans l'arborescence sans bouger les mains du clavier, à condition de connaître les raccourcis : _commande + L_ sélectionne la barre d'adresse, _flèche droite_ pour placer le curseur à la fin de l'adresse, _alt + flèche gauche_ pour effacer l'adresse par étapes (entre les slashs).



			
				Paulus a dit:
			
		

> La Google Toolbar permet également en un seul clic d'avoir des résultats directement dans la zone Actualité (l'équivalent des nouvelles sur Yahoo disons)



On peut ajouter facilement des moteurs de recherche (Google Image, Google Actualité en français, etc) dans la barre de Firefox. Liste disponible sur mycroft.

Dans Safari AcidSearch permet d'ajouter des moteurs&#8230;


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Octobre 2005)

salut ! Je suis nouvelle sur mac et je vous remercie pour votre aide je ne savais même pas que safari avait une barre anti popup ! merci beaucoup !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Octobre 2005)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> salut ! Je suis nouvelle sur mac et je vous remercie pour votre aide je ne savais même pas que safari avait une barre anti popup ! merci beaucoup !


tu vas dans la barre des menus   safari> bloquer fenetres surgissantes  (pop up quoi!) tu coches et c'est fait ! 
 :love:


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu vas dans la barre des menus safari> bloquer fenetres surgissantes (pop up quoi!) tu coches et c'est fait !
> :love:


 
Par contre une fois ces fenêtres popup bloquées, ne pas oublier qu'on a activé cette fonction.

Si un jour sur un site tu as l'impression que rien ne se passe lorsque tu cliques sur un lien, c'est peut-être parce que ce lien est censé ouvrir une fenêtre popup (pour afficher un itinéraire sur Via MIchelin par exemple, ou pour afficher une demande de confirmation quand on passe une commande sur certains sites ou pour valider un paiement sur le site des impôts...)


----------



## geoffrey (28 Octobre 2005)

Et les gars, et des anti-spyware gratuit, y'en a sur Mac ? Parce que si je peux pas utiliser les meme logiciels sur mon Mac que sur mon PC, ben je reste sur PC


----------



## filinthe (7 Avril 2013)

Le bloqueur de safari ne marche pas, c'est une passoire, celui de IE est beaucoup plus efficace c'est vrai, la question était et demeure donc pertinente: où peut-on trouver un anti pop-ups pour safari?


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Avril 2013)

filinthe a dit:


> Le bloqueur de safari ne marche pas, c'est une passoire, celui de IE est beaucoup plus efficace c'est vrai, la question était et demeure donc pertinente: où peut-on trouver un anti pop-ups pour safari?



C'est marrant cette affirmation ! Ça marche parfaitement sur mes deux Macs, avec Safari


----------



## PDD (8 Avril 2013)

Et sur FF aussi...Bon Internet Explorer et Mac il y a longtemps que je ne l'utilise plus.


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2013)

filinthe a dit:


> Le bloqueur (...) de IE est beaucoup plus efficace ...



Ca c'est sûr! sur Mac IE ne se lance plus du tout. On ne risque donc plus aucun pop-up!


----------



## filinthe (10 Avril 2013)

je ne viens pas pour débattre mac/pc ou pour qu'on m'explique que je n'y connais rien, ce qui est vrai: je constate juste que sur mac lorsqu'on a le malheur de cliquer sur des pubs cachées pour casinos et autres ce qui arrive souvent sur certains sites on se retrouve avec des fenêtres qui s'ouvrent et que sur mon pc ça n'est pas le cas puisque j'ai empêché ça, je dois cliquer avec deux doigts pour les autoriser. je voudrais que mon navigateur bloque absolument tout, quelqu'un connaît une solution? merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

filinthe a dit:


> Le bloqueur de *MON *safari ne marche pas, c'est une passoire



Il faudrait comprendre pourquoi c'est une passoire chez toi et pas chez les autres.

Je n'utilise que Safari, tous les jours, et je dois avoir entre 2 et 3 pop-ups....par an.


----------



## gmaa (11 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,
Comme Renaud31...
Est-ce que l'extension Safari adBlock n'améliorerait pas "les choses".


----------



## filinthe (13 Avril 2013)

Peut-on n'autoriser l'ouverture des fenêtres qu'avec deux doigts? Le problème est là en fait


----------

